# Has trans awareness backfired?



## cybertoaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Before all this insanity I didn't care much for transexuals, just thought they were another group like gays and lesbians, big deal.

Sure I knew that it was all a scam, that its just plastic surgery to look like the opposite sex, but I didn't care, not like there were any of them nearby and the only one I knew from an online group was a quiet one.

But then the LGBT lobby shifted after gay marriage to trans issues around 2014 I think, _because you gotta keep that donation money coming_, and suddenly I was getting bombarded with the horrors: the botched surgeries, the maimed people, the suicide rates, the infections, the dilation, the frankendicks, the lovecraftian-tier fetishes, the sterilization, the parents of trans kids, the sheer insanity of the community, etc...

All the shit nobody talked about is now everywhere to see. 

Like I said, before trans became trendy I had a much better opinion of trans people than I do now. But after all this its almost impossible to even stay neutral about sex change because its such a fucking horror show.

How about you?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 1, 2023)

2020 I think brought all of this out to light faster than they had expected, especially the grooming pipeline it entailed. Drag Storytime was put in a few years earlier and there were concerned parents talking about creepy toys and inappropriate books (which was long spoiled by decades of book banning to begin with), but it was otherwise kept under wraps and laughed off by the MSM because "Well stuff like Toddlers & Tiaras was popular, no one's going to question this." However, the biggest cancer of it was in the schools, which was completely underground and under lock and key (Glenn Beck was the only other person I knew who was talking about this, and even then his audience isn't as widespread as you might think) until the dreaded coof arrived and forced everyone to stay home and do their grooming over Zoom.

Their heads were so far up their stinkditches and asses that they figured no one was going to notice or care. They didn't realize the parents were going to overhear and see it because, ooh guess what, most family laptops are out in the open. And since the biggest secret was out, they figured they didn't have to hide it anymore, and doubled down on it. Hence why Loudon County schools openly called parents domestic terrorists and it cost them the gubernatorial election, and hence why Florida passed the Parents Rights in Education bill. And there's more of this to come in the coming months.

It just unfortunately has to come at a cost of innocent lives ruined and lost.

EDIT: had to fix a homophone


----------



## Twinkletard (Jan 1, 2023)

I was ambivalent to them prior to the keffals/fong jones fiasco, but they've really shown me that transexuality is really just a narcissistic mental disorder where lying and dishonesty is their whole being. They really are just terrible people who either belong in an institution , away from society.


----------



## Cyborg Braphog (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah it's turned me against all the fags and dykes, too. We need to build a big beautiful closet and make the LGBT pay for it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 1, 2023)

I feel COVID-19 highlighted the sheer narcissism and power trip the T possesses. Forcing people to accept outright deviant behavior does not go well, especially when it's self inflected.


----------



## MrB (Jan 1, 2023)

Generally the more the public knows about troons the less popular they get. Even the orgs pushing it know this and their handbooks basically say to sneak tranny legislation past people since public support wouldn't be enough.








						The document that reveals the remarkable tactics of trans lobbyists
					

A great deal of the transgender debate is unexplained. One of the most mystifying aspects is the speed and success of a small number of small organisations in achieving major influence over public bodies, politicians and officials. How has a certain idea taken hold in so many places so swiftly...




					www.spectator.co.uk
				





> _*‘Another technique which has been used to great effect is the limitation of press coverage and exposure.* In certain countries, like the UK, information on legal gender recognition reforms has been misinterpreted in the mainstream media, and opposition has arisen as a result. ….Against this background, many believe that public campaigning has been detrimental to progress, as much of the general public is not well informed about trans issues, and therefore misinterpretation can arise._





> _‘In Ireland, Denmark and Norway, changes to the law on legal gender recognition were put through at the same time as other more popular reforms such as marriage equality legislation. This provided a *veil of protection*, particularly in Ireland, where marriage equality was strongly supported, but gender identity remained *a more difficult issue to win public support for*.’_


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 1, 2023)

It didn't really ping on my radar until that kid anally raped that girl in that school and the school tried to cover it up. That's when I said "WHOA! WTF is going on!!"


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

It's definitely something people whisper about, but most are too afraid to stand up and say something for fear of their entire lives being ruined.  Whenever its come up in conversation with the normies in my life, they all tend to mention how fucked up it is that actual men are competing in women's sports, and there's not a thing anyone can really do.


----------



## rel=alternate (Jan 1, 2023)

> Sure I knew that it was all a scam, that its just plastic surgery to look like the opposite sex, but I didn't care, not like there were any of them nearby and the only one I knew from an online group was a quiet one.


I want to say the same, but I am not sure if I really ever "not cared". 

I'd never let them watch my kid, hire them at the front desk or even really want to strike a friendship. I also tend to feel a very similar way with everyone who has an obvious mental issue; deathfat, druggie, bipolar... 

I was always fine with them existing somewhere that was not where I am at. And I am still fine with that. 

Now with social media, they are everywhere, mainly because of the most psychotics and dangerous ones I assume. And they are self destructing. 

If there is one thing I am not worried about, it's the all trans BS. You can do as much Tik Tok and Discord propaganda as you like, everybody knows they are freaks. Even the people who originally support them know it, they are not "normal" people by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Jan 1, 2023)

No and yes.

No in that their primary mission isn't acceptance amongst mainstream society. In truth, their true goal is bolstering their numbers. They accomplish this by grooming and targeting impressionable adolescents and pre-adolescents when they're at their most vulnerable. By that metric, they're a fetishistic virus that's been spreading globally perhaps more successfully than the proto-trannies ever dreamed. By subverting higher education, politics, and psychological/medical fields, they have, for the time being, secured their place in a manner that will allow them to continue to propagate without significant meaningful resistance. They thrive by operating in darkness, targeting children in manners in which adults who could protect them cannot see.

Yes in that those who pay attention can see them for who and what they truly are. Even the average citizen has by and large woken up, even if they wouldn't admit it. Average mothers in particular I've noticed have been becoming more concerned in terms of the danger being presented to their children. Not to mention the not-insignificant subset of the gay community that also hates transsexuals. If their goal was to infiltrate and be accepted by society at-large, they've done an exceedingly poor job of it. They're willing to play the very, very, very long game, though, and this aspect isn't nearly as important to them.

It's part of why they're so incensed over the existence of the Kiwi Farms, as it's a truly independent medium which can't be directly influenced or bullied by trannies into censoring their misdeeds. They can't stand having their transgressions laid in plain sight for all to see, as it makes both their primary mission (increasing their foul ranks) and secondary mission (societal acceptance) considerably more difficult. It shines a light on their inhuman predatory shadow operation.

The few unfortunate trannies that I've met in real life have either been dishonest criminals willing to steal from their own family or mentally ill well beyond their gender dysphoria. I don't think it's a pattern that evades anybody with any familiarity with them, and only the staunchest true believers have enough cognitive dissonance to look past it.


----------



## retard strength (Jan 1, 2023)

Trannies always scream about listening to trans voices, but if you do you inevitably grow to dislike and feel disgusted by them.

A lot of them are being astroturfed the past two years. It is not organic. If you feel its being shoved down your throat, that's because it is.

What really took off the past 2 years is how children are getting pulled into it. I envy the average Joe who can say none of his nieces, nephews, younger cousins, etc. have been trooned out or genderfelt yet. I think that has been the biggest backfire. Average person could laugh at them for most of history, more recently people can be upset about (or ignore) them hurting adult women, but daughters being anally raped and the rapist conspiracy-tier protected while sons are exposed to drag story hour and gay sex troon books at school without parent's knowledge is playing with fire.

e: One thing that hasn't gone mainstream yet is that hormones do not work and the surgeries are war crime-tier failures. Average normie still thinks HRT is magic and they similarly don't think/know about the genital surgeries (bless), so they just assume The Science is at that level when we all are cursed to know it isn't. If they start having relatives that got HRT in preteen years and SRS in their teens turning to disavow and expose it as adults they will start to wonder why the fuck it was allowed and taxpayer funded when it was so barbaric.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Grub (Jan 1, 2023)

I used to think trannies were gross, gay and annoying. 

Now I think trannies are gross gay annoying completely delusional beyond all hope women hating pederastic autogynephilic pests who are obsessed with kids and pushing their ideology and god knows what else onto kids.

This change in opinion came solely through becoming more aware of them.


----------



## AnonymousKot (Jan 1, 2023)

In a sense, no, because what they want is not acceptable but the acceleration of their degeneracy, in my eyes its like a pipeline where people who are abused are at first gay, if its worst they're a tranny and at the same time or if they were abused badly enough, they would be pedophiles, ultimately what they want is to groom others and the jews are all the more willing to support them, after all they're the most satanic group espousing this agenda


----------



## 12(b)(6) (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm sure that most of the Farmers pre-2020 still held a similar level of contempt for troons, but the general public was certainly more open-minded before they began these TERF witch-hunts. 

As soon as these butch beasts began targeting the jobs and personal lives of those who dared question their movement, their 'right' to infect the minds of children, and condemning anyone who would refuse a sexual partner with a 'girl dick', most normal people pulled the rope to stop the ally bus, even if only privately. 

So, yes. I think that it has been and will continue to be counterproductive the more grotesque their requests from the general public become and this fad to feign advocacy for degenerates will finally fade. Personally, I hope that a ton of trannies who are also pedos come out as MAP publicly and the two become intertwined, irreversibly. That would be the swiftest demise since we don't have ovens anymore.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Jan 1, 2023)

I've known trannies for a long ass time thanks to a relative who works with orgs that specifically help them because even in 2004 these retards were over represented in homeless gay drugs prostitution AIDs and STI statistics. I knew some of their names, would see them around the city would call law enforcement to help them out when they were having an episode. I just didn't think much of it. They're crazy, so how surprising is it really that they're also confused about their gender?
Anyway, glad the general public is finally putting two and two together, though way too slowly. Even though the current crop is different, including teen girls and spicy straights, they're all still fucking nuts and unpleasant.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2023)

Trannies were a one time butt of a joke as a kid because making fun of homosexuality was generally funnier. Trannies were just weird.

Now they're in your face and shoved down your throat, which is enough to make most people hate Trannyism, but then came the revelation most of them are child sex predators with people like Keffals and Bobposting. And the reason why they're being shoved into the forefront so much is because they're a foot in the door for pedophile acceptance. If you can convince people that a minor can get a grievous, permanent, irreversible surgery done to their genitalia, then you can convince them they can consent to relationships with pedophiles, which is precisely what the ultimate goal is.


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Jan 1, 2023)

a plan hasn't backfired if you control every establishment with the authority to police public dialog and policy.


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Jan 1, 2023)

As a young man I was aware of them through comedy and fiction; I felt pity for those like Mr Bunny in Ed Wood or John Lithgow in World According To Garp. As the world has become more accessible through the decades, the worst of them have convinced me those harmless few(if they exist, and statistically I guess some do) are not worth tolerating the degenerate, fetishistic, vile perverts making up the rest of their ranks. Anyone using a diaper for sexual reasons can live in orbit. The world has shifted toward acceptance, which is fine IF THE THINGS WE ACCEPT AREN'T BAD. This gender shit serves nobody except sensitivity training companies.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 1, 2023)

Prehistoric Jazz said:


> As a young man I was aware of them through comedy and fiction; I felt pity for those like Mr Bunny in Ed Wood or John Lithgow in World According To Garp. As the world has become more accessible through the decades, the worst of them have convinced me those harmless few(if they exist, and statistically I guess some do) are not worth tolerating the degenerate, fetishistic, vile perverts making up the rest of their ranks. Anyone using a diaper for sexual reasons can live in orbit. The world has shifted toward acceptance, which is fine IF THE THINGS WE ACCEPT AREN'T BAD. This gender shit serves nobody except sensitivity training companies.



That's where you're wrong buddy! If a tranny can be given a functioning neo vag that actually births. Science would be advanced enough to re make organs and limbs. No more waiting for donors. Even alterations could make it possible to remove cancerous organs and remake them without the cancerous dna. 



Spoiler



Why, trannies maybe a mental illness but the scientific research on these self sacrificing chumps is so valuable. Heck I wouldn't doubt it's partially being accepted just for the experimentation.



Spoiler



It's like WWII all over again but this time the guinea pigs are putting themselves in train carts.



Spoiler



Welcome to your nightmare



Spoiler


----------



## fake farts (Jan 1, 2023)

Yes, it has definitely begun to backfire. Just lurk in any TERFy space for a while, and you'll see a number of them talking about how they were former TRAs. And its true, I used to be a good ally. But now I have no use for troids, and the stories about rapists in prisons and schools makes me legitimately mad at the internet.

It's still something some people just don't know about though. But when I manage to drop the truth about trannies in womens prisons, people act entirely disgusted.  As more people find out, its only going to backfire for trannies even harder.


----------



## Secret Messages (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m an OG tranny hater. Please respect my seniority.

I feel like boomers are mostly just taken aback by this whole thing. The plan was to indoctrinate kids and keep parents in the dark, but now that the secret’s out you see the outraged middle aged women backlash against men in dresses around their daughters, and the opposite middle aged closeted crossdresser realizing his fetish is acceptable in public now and coming out bombastically.

I see 2 kinds of tranny supporters: The true believers and the “posts the gay flag on pride month because she has a gay friend.” I believe the majority are the latter and trannies will be left out in the cold once real women start getting burned by them.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jan 1, 2023)

Prehistoric Jazz said:


> As a young man I was aware of them through comedy and fiction; I felt pity for those like Mr Bunny in Ed Wood or John Lithgow in World According To Garp.


Wow, I didn't know One Piece had a spinoff. What were your favorite episodes? Do Dragon and Luffy make appearances? Is this before he is promoted to Vice Admiral?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2023)

Astro Loafo said:


> That's where you're wrong buddy! If a tranny can be given a functioning neo vag that actually births. Science would be advanced enough to re make organs and limbs. No more waiting for donors. Even alterations could make it possible to remove cancerous organs and remake them without the cancerous dna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with your assessment is that the creation of Neo-Vaginas are being treated as a settled science, when's the last time you saw a demand for a fabricated womb from one of these troons? Are they at all concerned with having the actual bodily functions of being a woman at all? No, it's just for appearance.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 1, 2023)

Unfortunately I think we’re still a ways off from a true backlash, but I have seen rumblings from people I had written off as loony leftists about how creepy and gross trannies are. They don’t dare say it publically yet, but they have confided in me knowing I don’t hide my disgust towards them. Not much but it’s something


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 1, 2023)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The problem with your assessment is that the creation of Neo-Vaginas are being treated as a settled science, when's the last time you saw a demand for a fabricated womb from one of these troons? Are they at all concerned with having the actual bodily functions of being a woman at all? No, it's just for appearance.



The attempt for a vag transplant onto males isn't that new. It's been around. And it creepy as fuck. 

Think of it more like the space race. There's no real point on landing on the moon. But the technology to do it greatly benefits humanity. The same thing here. Troons are a clear problem, but whether it's helping them pass or finding a cure. The science that can come from it "could" be beneficial to the world. 

And if not, well... that's just a big 41% you no longer have to worry about.

Win-win


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 1, 2023)

Dwight Frye said:


> Unfortunately I think we’re still a ways off from a true backlash, but I have seen rumblings from people I had written off as loony leftists about how creepy and gross trannies are. They don’t dare say it publically yet, but they have confided in me knowing I don’t hide my disgust towards them. Not much but it’s something



Rumbling huh... yes we must stop trans eren from destroying the world with colossal troons


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2023)

Astro Loafo said:


> The attempt for a vag transplant onto males isn't that new. It's been around. And it creepy as fuck.
> 
> Think of it more like the space race. There's no real point on landing on the moon. But the technology to do it greatly benefits humanity. The same thing here. Troons are a clear problem, but whether it's helping them pass or finding a cure. The science that can come from it "could" be beneficial to the world.
> 
> ...


The problem is that these trannies draw on children for their stock, even if we were to agree on the purely clinically callous notion that all they're good for is glorified lab rats, the fact they go after children is something that can't be justified by anything.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 2, 2023)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The problem is that these trannies draw on children for their stock, even if we were to agree on the purely clinically callous notion that all they're good for is glorified lab rats, the fact they go after children is something that can't be justified by anything.



That's where you're also wrong. No body forces some of these kids to go on discord. Yes, there are shit hole parents, mostly women, who gladly whore out their children to pedophiles through trooning. But a huge chunk of so called groomed kids are retarded kids seeking out troons online. Most likely because they have some issue they won't go to their parents for. But like who really does. And it's really more a fault of the parents who are no proactive in their lives. Of course I'm excluding cases like the prior. But it's not as simple as kids thinking trooning is cool or the government actively promoting it. It's usually not the case. And when the government does sponsor it like drag queen story time or in schools. Kids typically know it's bs. And the ones really at risk of trooning are the ones that helped get it set up. Which becomes again, the parents who are actually grooming their kids bridget style. 


The only argument that could be said the selling of hrt to children. And that's still a two party fault. And I get that they are minors, so they shouldn't be so accountable. But they are. Now I'm not justifying the actions of some troons. But if they're no accountability for them. We re not really fixing the problem that there's a real spread of mental illness and abuse hurting this generation of children.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2023)

Astro Loafo said:


> That's where you're also wrong. No body forces some of these kids to go on discord. Yes, there are shit hole parents, mostly women, who gladly whore out their children to pedophiles through trooning. But a huge chunk of so called groomed kids are retarded kids seeking out troons online. Most likely because they have some issue they won't go to their parents for. But like who really does.


This sounds like a "Keffals did nothing wrong" argument.

It's also ignoring things like "family friendly dragshows" and "drag queen story hours" at public libraries.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jan 2, 2023)

I knew about them since at least the late aughts, and the thought repulsed me.  Was still a kid then, but even then it seemed impossible, mad scientist material.  Man made horrors beyond my comprehension.  An even more blatant crime against nature and reality than even homosexuality.

In the early 10s, was baffled that the people on the message boards I went on defended the concept, even though the common sense solution would be to force people to accept what's hardwired into their DNA, not mutilate themselves to match their degenerate fantasies.

For a brief time, I tried to grudgingly tolerate them.  Hey, as long as they don't force me to celebrate their degeneracy with them, it's not my business, just like with the gays and their fag marriage.

Obviously, neither of those things worked out in the long term.

The more I learn about them, and the more I observe their shenanigans, the more vindicated I get in my initial assessment:  Faggotry and troonism are both degenerate mental sicknesses, neither deserve validation or respect.  When various societies throughout history criminalized such behavior and forced people to suppress it, they weren't being mean or bigoted, they were being practical.

The more you know about LGBTQP matters, the less you support them.


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Jan 2, 2023)

Quiet Guy said:


> Wow, I didn't know One Piece had a spinoff. What were your favorite episodes? Do Dragon and Luffy make appearances? Is this before he is promoted to Vice Admiral?


Sorry, that went over my head. Is this regarding chinpokomon?


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jan 2, 2023)

One day the whole trannies grooming autists and retards into becoming trans is going to be a big scandal


----------



## The Ugly One (Jan 2, 2023)

"Kids aren't very smart, so they deserve to get groomed," wasn't really something I was expecting anyone to argue, but, well, this is the internet.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 2, 2023)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This sounds like a "Keffals did nothing wrong" argument.
> 
> It's also ignoring things like "family friendly dragshows" and "drag queen story hours" at public libraries.


Yo retard. I mentioned it. But I get it. You guys don't give a fuck.


----------



## fake farts (Jan 2, 2023)

Dwight Frye said:


> Unfortunately I think we’re still a ways off from a true backlash, but I have seen rumblings from people I had written off as loony leftists about how creepy and gross trannies are. They don’t dare say it publically yet, but they have confided in me knowing I don’t hide my disgust towards them. Not much but it’s something


Agreed on your first part, though the backlash and TERFing is starting to slowly get more mainstream. As for the leftists, outspoken American TERF Kara Dansky has basically confirmed this. She says quite a few Democrats in government have mentioned in private they're getting sick of this shit. They need to grow backbones and go public. And, of course, Hillary Clinton said this shit was too divisive a topic to waste time on, but she was largely ignored or shit on on the basis of most people finding her just plain awful in general.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2023)

Astro Loafo said:


> Yo retard. I mentioned it. But I get it. You guys don't give a fuck.


Yes, you did mention it, in passing to blow it off.

It doesn't really matter if "the kids know it's BS" because a predator is still being placed in proximity to unaccompanied minors by the government in a confined space where the authorities are responsible for the predation.

No, this is not solely the fault of parents, otherwise there wouldn't be this contentious battle between school boards and parents to the point the FBI gets involved to silence angry parents.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jan 2, 2023)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Yes, you did mention it, in passing to blow it off.
> 
> It doesn't really matter if "the kids know it's BS" because a predator is still being placed in proximity to unaccompanied minors by the government in a confined space where the authorities are responsible for the predation.
> 
> No, this is not solely the fault of parents, otherwise there wouldn't be this contentious battle between school boards and parents to the point the FBI gets involved to silence angry parents.



And who put them in charge? Do you not know how voting works? I am so sick of everyone jerking off to memes thinking they understand the reality of what's going on. Ugh what am I even doing. None of you give a shit about kids.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2023)

Astro Loafo said:


> None of you give a shit about kids.


After making the argument that grooming isn't a real problem because they can be used as guinea pigs, I don't think you have room to say this.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 (Jan 2, 2023)

They are funny.


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 2, 2023)

Depends on what you mean by "backfired".

Are more and more people getting aware and viscerally disgusted by what trannies are? - Yes.

Will anything the trannies have achieved or any other pro-trans policies get undone? - No.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 2, 2023)

There's a reason why society condemned sexual deviancy for 99.9% of our history, regardless of where you were in the world. It’s only in the last 60 years did we decide we should embrace it and look at how it has turned out. Even more concerning I’d how the next 60 years is going to look. Pedophilia is on deck with incest and bestiality not far behind. I think we need to do away with these perverts and no I don’t accept that being a faggot or rug muncher is baste. Time to shove these freaks, along with feminists and miscegenators, back in the closet where they belong.


----------



## Black Spruce (Jan 2, 2023)

Trannies much like the gay community became their own worst enemies when they started getting in everyone's faces, demanding respect, and demanding access to children.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jan 2, 2023)

Had trannies not tried to go after children for recruitment, had they not tried to pass laws against parents wanting to prevent their child from transitioning, and had they not been backed by NGOs and certain globalist groups. At worst, I could say that they are a weird subculture group and what they are doing to themselves is unnatural. Had they kept to themselves I would have been mostly apathetic towards them. But every single one of them are these power hungry and abusive assholes. And the forces surrounding them reveal there's this anti-human agenda being pushed with them.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jan 2, 2023)

Prehistoric Jazz said:


> Sorry, that went over my head. Is this regarding chinpokomon?


No, One Piece. I'm referencing Luffy's grandfather, Monkey D. Garp.


----------



## Balalaika Z Bree (Jan 2, 2023)

Black Spruce said:


> Trannies much like the gay community became their own worst enemies when they started getting in everyone's faces, demanding respect, and demanding access to children.


Not their own worst enemies at all. By turning public opinion against themselves they will on the one hand keep the business of protest and activism going, some have made a lot of money doing this, and on the other hand they may help save some souls, get some people digging and asking about a certain Dr Money etc.



Rome's rightful successor said:


> Had trannies not tried to go after children for recruitment, had they not tried to pass laws against parents wanting to prevent their child from transitioning, and had they not been backed by NGOs and certain globalist groups. At worst, I could say that they are a weird subculture group and what they are doing to themselves is unnatural. Had they kept to themselves I would have been mostly apathetic towards them. But every single one of them are these power hungry and abusive assholes. And the forces surrounding them reveal there's this anti-human agenda being pushed with them.


If it waddles, quacks, and looks like a duck...


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Jan 2, 2023)

retard strength said:


> Trannies always scream about listening to trans voices, but if you do you inevitably grow to dislike and feel disgusted by them.
> 
> A lot of them are being astroturfed the past two years. It is not organic. If you feel its being shoved down your throat, that's because it is.
> 
> ...


I know normies who think SRS can actually transplant human genitals into someone, which then become fully functional.


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Jan 2, 2023)

Quiet Guy said:


> Monkey D. Garp.


Solid name!


----------



## The Punished Mitch (Jan 2, 2023)

It certainly has for me, I have always known these people were seriously mentally ill but there are plenty of other flavors of retard out there that get to fuck themselves up so I grudgingly tolerated the idea of trannies being around - much like flamboyant faggots and the like. The unrelenting press to groom ( ever younger ) children into their extreme deviancy is what did it for me and I now fully understand and appreciate why many of our ancestors made every effort to, sometimes violently, suppress sexual degeneracy in any form.

I would personally gas each and every one of these deviants if it meant preventing one kid from getting mutilated, chemically poisoned or getting up on a stage to strip for groups of faggots.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jan 2, 2023)

Like many others, I basically ignored troons.  Knew of one, no big deal.

When they started coming after the kids and trying to shove themselves down my throat they gained my opposition.    No special privileges for troons, alphabet people, or anyone.  These critters simply do not yet understand how their actions are hurting their movement.  They have permanently alienated numbers of possible supporters, or al least numbers who would tolerate them.  Not only that, at the rate things are going, it's only a matter of time before angry parents/grandparents/relatives take direct action against those they believe are grooming their children/grandchildren/loved ones.

As a whole, Americans are more tolerant than the government and the media would have you think.  But tolerance only goes so far.  Pushed sufficiently,  Americans start doing something about what they consider the problem.  

Once again, government and the media stir the pot.  Why?  Who benefits?  Not the children.  Absent governmental/media agitation, the vast majority of Americans get along pretty well.    

Always ask, "Why?"   Then listen to what is said, and/or not said, in response.  What is not said can tell you more than what is said.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 2, 2023)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Pedophilia is on deck with incest and bestiality not far behind.


I'm just going to say that I don't think these people care about incest or bestiality, at least not in particular. The big push is toward pedophilia specifically.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 2, 2023)

NOT Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Yeah it's turned me against all the fags and dykes, too. We need to build a big beautiful closet and make the LGBT pay for it.


You really are dense if you think that was the point, then again that's the same mental farts the LGB have regarding criticism of the T, the _"if we allow opposition to the Ts exist then we're next"_ when it reality is that when opposition to the insanity of the Ts reaches a boiling point and explodes the shockwaves will hit LGB too, while if they had defused the situation from the start by not supporting this nonsense they would've avoided this.


fake farts said:


> But when I manage to drop the truth about trannies in womens prisons, people act entirely disgusted.


Weird how people only started worrying about the trans nonsense when it began to affect women, be it bathrooms, prison rape by a tranny or a girl going trans.

Its like misandry reaches the absurd point that a regular man self-mutilating himself due to propaganda is not as big a deal as a female criminal getting raped in prison, something that happens in male prisons all the time.

Dunno, I just don't care at all what happens to female criminals who already get far shorter sentences than men for the same crimes and get to enjoy better prisons too. If anything them getting raped like male prisoners its a further step towards the equality feminism demands.


----------



## Cyborg Braphog (Jan 3, 2023)

cybertoaster said:


> You really are dense if you think that was the point


Well if the point was to tell you what you wanted to hear then why did you ask?


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Jan 3, 2023)

fake farts said:


> And its true, I used to be a good ally. But now I have no use for troids,


Comments like these are always so funny to me.

To me it evokes the image of a guardsman of Troy saying "You know, whatever may have happened, I was good to that wooden horse. But after everything that has happened, I don't feel so positive about that wooden horse anymore."

My question isn't when this will turn around, because it won't, my question isn't whether this might hurt lgb, because it should (if for not other reason that they're generally defensive for t).

My question is would you rather live in the brave new world or the one you're living in?
Do the home deliveries and work from home weigh up against the eldritch horrors who's unsex we must respect?


----------



## TrulyMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Good thread OP. 
I´ve thought about this a couple of times.
But as I try to treat people as individuals being part of a group rather than groups full of individuals it doesn´t really change much for me. 

Though I can see how it has for many people.
The bigger problem, I think, is that the degeneracy increased and that some of them started claiming other peoples spaces. Like especially that issue with women sports or in the case of degeneracy going half naked to read stories to children.

I wouldn´t mind a transsexual reading a story to my child to show them "look im just a person too" but the opposite is happening on these drag-queen-story-tellings. Its all sexualized and the books are always ultra-progressive post modernism. 
Its not show my child that the person is just like you and me, it´s showing them, if they somehow would ever find themselves there, that they are the opposite. 

So Im more wondering who or what is behind this movement? I mean it's the same with Pride parades. Often starting out in countries with a bunch of normal gay people of various predispositions protesting for their rights. But when they get them, it turns into a celebration of the most obscene parts of gay culture.


Maybe Im just looking too much into it. 
Rio De Janeiro Carneval ladies show at least as much skin as anyone on a gay parade. 





And Id love to go there and families and children go there and nobody is worse off. 
I mean could it be that we´re the moralpanicking retards of the 50's today? 
I played Doom when I was 10 years old, my dad burned a CD from his buddy at work. 
Didnt turn me into a serial killing schoolshooter like they predicted. 

So here´s something unusual for the farms, a balanced, not so very confident outlook on things. 
Overall, I think the crux of the issue is that different people become trans today. Where as it was incredibly brave in the past, it's more like adopting a protective class today, even though there is stigma with it. I think transgenderism is an escape for many, and the way they push it onto others is a defense mechanism.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 6, 2023)

Before ''Call me Kailyn'' they weren't as pushed in the mainstream. This all became much more prevalent after 2015. Before that you'd hear more about gay people and gay teens being bullied in their high schools and different campaigns to fight that sort of discrimination. Not so anymore.

I kept seeing this flag being put outside of business's  during pride month here in Canada. I wondered what it was and as it turns out: It's the transgender flag. The fact that I saw this more frequently than the standard rainbow one is very telling.



The fatigue is definitely setting in.


----------



## Trog of the dump (Jan 7, 2023)

I think the more awareness and visibility on troons the more people have seen the absurdity of it. From the horror surgery side to the mental gymnastics to the huge infestation of incels and sexual predators. Troons benefitted in the early days from smoke and mirrors to cover up their shit. 

I also think theres a big push for it from the private medical industry as troons are insanely profitable for private medicine.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 7, 2023)

I think militant faggotry & grooming hasn't backfired because both of those things continue to grow while nobody does anything about it. DeSantis passing a law nobody enforces doesn't count.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Jan 7, 2023)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> It didn't really ping on my radar until that kid anally raped that girl in that school and the school tried to cover it up. That's when I said "WHOA! WTF is going on!!"


Yeah and the fucked up thing is, after the school tried to cover it up, after the Biden DOJ listed the victim's father and parents asking questions about this terrorists, Glenn Youngkin only won by 63k votes in the Virginia gubernatorial election held in November 2021, and this issue was the biggest issue in the race. I think the left saw how easily cowed normies are during the pandemic, I think that's when they decided to push the tranny and children grooming stuff all in one go.


----------



## Ukraine is Big Gay (Sunday at 8:00 AM)

I will never not laugh at them fucking up the fact they had the world's sweetest deal in the sexual minority spaces when they were "Invisible" because at worst all they got were "Haha surprise penis" and surface level aesthetic jokes and the odd cocked brow in public when people barely paid them any mind and just thought they were weird but weird on their own time. There was no moral or character assumption. There was no drive reason or motivation (yet) to actually bother hating them actively. At worst? "Tasteless" jokes really.

 Hell the biggest crack they could get was "buffalo bill comparison" and that seemed crass back in the day and you had to be a shock jock to go that far.

"Trans Visibility" made people aware of their worst elements, encouraged and emboldened them, and made them louder, more aggressive and pushy and invasive and generally intolerable. They think drowning out the negative commentary means the negative commentary goes away. (It doesn't)

They readily and happily made themselves amazingly easy to hate, and hard to seriously throw your hat in the ring to support them. With a tranny in every power mod slot and spamming every text field on the internet with "TRANS RIGHTS" You are now overly aware of them, and with awareness comes the ability to contextualize future information about them.

So you hear about all the fucking rapey elements, the weird women hate, the incel tier behavior, the barbaric SRS and HRT practices, the weird obsessions with children, the hard contrast between the huge consent narratives and entitlements of "You're not owed anything from me or my body" then hearing the worst most gravely trucker voice coming out of a disheveled goblin barking that you're a bigot and they're calling your employer unless you throw them some dick/coochie.

And when those are no longer your outliers- That's your BASELINE FUCKING EXPECTATION... You fucking lost the optics battle hard with the normal average person. There are people now who regret supporting gay issues and voting on them because they rightfully felt like they got Trojan Horse'd into it.

 So fast forward to today, people aren't just going "Weird but okay" but outright hating them because they did their hardest to make themselves hate-able, you have the most mild memster fortnite children to the most out of touch boomer able to belt out a "Lmao 41 percent" and "Dilate" in the youtube comments when these were niche "Hate Facts" before. It's no longer little fun poking banter or a stage bit but coming from a deserved place of bile. You don't have to be a shock jock to go "Fuck those freaks" full stop anymore.

And back to the TRANS RITES part.

Just "Gay people" you could argue at least in some good faith fashion even as a devil's advocate some shit about love and marriage, visitation rights in hospital stays, partner tax breaks, being able to mildly do gestures without it being verboten and banned like proposing or scheduling holidays, co-habitation and joint accounts adoption etc whatever.

What's the trans rights angle? It's a fucking mess of toddler brain Christmas wish listing that keeps growing, there's no one coherent pillar besides "Transitioning" and that pillar is sinking into the dead sea as they keep adding asterisks to it wanting it to be easier and easier and less vetted and younger and younger. What is a transition at this point? It's anything from saying "I'm this" thanks to gender sociology saying it's all social constructs anyway, to a full course of drugs hormone and genital altering surgery. They've already de-valued their own demand in their ransom list.

TL;DR

Troons ABSOLUTELY fucked up by raising awareness. Because they wanted it to be solely awareness about their "Struggles" and not the current awareness about how fucked up they are, awareness of how risky it is to have your kids and vulnerable people around them, and how absolutely petty their "Struggle" seems to be in contrast.


----------



## The Ugly One (Sunday at 8:42 AM)

Women's support for trans crap is rising, not falling. Since elections hinge on the woman vote, I would say no, it hasn't backfired.



cybertoaster said:


> You really are dense if you think that was the point, then again that's the same mental farts the LGB have regarding criticism of the T, the _"if we allow opposition to the Ts exist then we're next"_ when it reality is that when opposition to the insanity of the Ts reaches a boiling point and explodes the shockwaves will hit LGB too, while if they had defused the situation from the start by not supporting this nonsense they would've avoided this.



Drag Queen Story Hour isn't the Ts. It's the Gs, and organized by the women who run the American Library Association. They all want to be able to groom kids.


----------



## Seanut Arbuckle (Sunday at 9:08 AM)

I used to be a pronoun respecter however I now viscerally hate troons now that they're all visible in society and sheeeit. I only have sympathy for the youngest ones as they were groomed and probably can be saved. However, if the troon genocide they're whining about takes place in my life time they only have themselves to blame for it.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sunday at 9:39 AM)

The Ugly One said:


> Drag Queen Story Hour isn't the Ts. It's the Gs, and organized by the women who run the American Library Association. They all want to be able to groom kids.


Except Muslim kids in Dearborn and Twin Cities and any other no-go zones like Ferguson, South LA for example.


Seanut Arbuckle said:


> I used to be a pronoun respecter however I now viscerally hate troons now that they're all visible in society and sheeeit. I only have sympathy for the youngest ones as they were groomed and probably can be saved. However, if the troon genocide they're whining about takes place in my life time they only have themselves to blame for it.


One guy then I mentioned in the abortion thread and in Bogleech thread dropped that comment about gender. https://archive.ph/YqnjC  Am I the only one who think it might age like milk?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sunday at 10:16 AM)

In five years or so people will be talking about how trans acceptance was yet another psyop to distract you from the really important issues such as the shrinking of the middle class and stagnant wages.


----------



## Rainbow Child (Sunday at 10:36 AM)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> There's a reason why society condemned sexual deviancy for 99.9% of our history, regardless of where you were in the world. It’s only in the last 60 years did we decide we should embrace it and look at how it has turned out. Even more concerning I’d how the next 60 years is going to look. Pedophilia is on deck with incest and bestiality not far behind. I think we need to do away with these perverts and no I don’t accept that being a faggot or rug muncher is baste. Time to shove these freaks, along with feminists and miscegenators, back in the closet where they belong.



Furry Lib is the child of Tranny Lib. Tranny Lib is the child of Gay Lib. Gay Lib is the child of Women's Lib. Women's Lib is the child of Men's Lib.

RETVRN TO TRADITION​


----------



## so valid uwu (Thursday at 2:03 AM)

I don't understand why autogynephilia isn't talked about more on mainstream platforms. Lia/Will Thomas peaked me and looking him up led me to AGP which REALLY peaked me. I do think women have enabled a lot of the tranny nonsense, but I think a lot of handmaidens are under the impression that transwomen are just gay men. 


Spoiler



I went to high school with a TIM, we had a class together and sat next to each other. He was very flamboyant, very gay. He used the nurse's bathroom, so restrooms were never an issue. Except for the trans thing, he was pretty normal. Honestly, I think his parents might have pushed him to transition because he was gay. They were some kind of middle eastern. I hope he's doing ok, maybe he detransitioned and is living his best, faggy life. Anyway, until I learned about Lia, I thought all trannies were just gay men.


I watch a decent amount of gender critical/trans rights stuff on youtube, and most of it talks about how tran's rights come at the cost of women's rights and how gender identity harms children. While that is very important to talk about, I don't understand why more people aren't talking about how this whole ideology enables and celebrates a paraphilia. 

To answer the question, I think it's slowly backfiring. Unfortunately, it's taking women getting raped in prison and 12-year-old girls cutting their breasts off to peak people. I think it will be a pretty slow process since trans is framed as a civil rights issue by liberal platforms. Seeing people on the left speak out against trans has me hopeful though.


----------



## Muttley? (Thursday at 2:15 AM)

I would say yes, it has.

you see,
I used to only hate niggers.


----------



## TrulyMan (Yesterday at 3:10 AM)

So many downvotes on my post but 0 replies  What gives lads?
Do you really just want an echo chamber unless its ironic?


----------



## MrsNekrosias (Yesterday at 3:31 AM)

Now we have this dumb shit that I can't believe I scarred my eyes and ears with. There's always weirdos like this that are going to make the LGBT community all look like a bunch of dog fuckers.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Today at 8:36 AM)

Trans awareness is how I went from having a Tumblr account to a Kiwifarms account.


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Today at 10:31 AM)

It hasn't and honestly I doubt it every will. The vast majority of people aren't aware of the true extent of trans ideology (or aware of it at all) and by the time people wake up to how deplorable the people who promote it or the actions being taken in it's name, it'll be too late to do anything.


----------

